# Kann  ich diese LED Strip mit meinem Mainboard verbinden?



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

Kann  ich diese LED Strip mit meinem Mainboard verbinden?

LED Strip: Phanteks Multicolor LED-Strip 2x 400mm RGB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Mainboard: ASRock H170 Pro4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab 1 CPU Lüfter und 2 Lüfter im Gehäuse.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

Ich würde dir eher zu einem normalen LED Strip (ohne RGB) raten, denn den kannst du mit Sicherheit am NT betreiben.

Der RGB Strip lässt sich vielleicht an einen Lüfterausgang des Mainboards anschließen, aber wie soll man den dann steuern.


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher zu einem normalen LED Strip (ohne RGB) raten, denn den kannst du mit Sicherheit am NT betreiben.
> 
> Der RGB Strip lässt sich vielleicht an einen Lüfterausgang des Mainboards anschließen, aber wie soll man den dann steuern.



Kannst du mir da welche Empfehlen? Bräuchte für unten und oben eine nicht mehr als 40cm.

Und muss man diese dann nicht mehr am Mainboard festmachen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Januar 2017)

Machst du hier noch mehr Threads für Beleuchtung auf? LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?

Wenn man sich mal die Beschreibung dessen von dir oben verlinkten Phanteks LED Strips ansieht, sollte man sehen das man den nicht am MoBo anschliessen kann. Die Steckerbelegung ist 12V+/R/G/B. Dafür braucht es eine spezielle Steuerung. Wahrscheinlich gibts die bei... Phanteks.

Hab einen von den hier Nanoxia Rigid LED 30cm weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Gibt es in verschiedenen Farben. Kannste mit 12V, 7V oder 5V betreiben. Auf 12V brennt es dir die Augen raus  Problem halt das du die Spannung irgendwo abgreifen musst. Habe aber noch Adapter von bequiet die ich dafür Missbraucht habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Molex Stecker mit den 3 Abgriffen.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Januar 2017)

Nanoxia Rigid LED oder BItfenix Alchemy 2.0 wären 2 gute.
Da musst du dich halt dann auf eine Farbe festlegen.

Da die nur Strom brauchen, müssen die nur am NT eingesteckt werden.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mir mal 12V LED Stripes bei Ebay bestellt ( für den KFZ Bereich ), die 12V an nem 3 Pin Fan Connector angeschlossen und konnte damit die Helligkeit der LEDs über die Lüftersteuerung regeln. Je heißer die GPU, desto heller die LEDs.

12V LED Strip Wasserdicht mit Kabel Selbstklebend 5050 SMD KFZ Beleuchtung 3M  | eBay

Sowas zum Beispiel.


----------



## mashcs (2. Januar 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Nanoxia Rigid LED oder BItfenix Alchemy 2.0 wären 2 gute.
> Da musst du dich halt dann auf eine Farbe festlegen.
> 
> Da die nur Strom brauchen, müssen die nur am NT eingesteckt werden.



Die Frage ist bei den Nanoxia wie lange das Kabel ist also reicht das bis zum NT?


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2017)

Ein Thread reicht.

LED-Ketten fürs Innengehäuse - Empfehlungen?

*closed*


----------

